# Freezer Burn issue



## reefman (Jun 10, 2011)

I have some strawberries that were frozen, that I thawed to use for my Strawberry wine, but they have major freezer burn on them. Can I still use them, or should I just pitch and buy fresh?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 10, 2011)

Honestly I don't know. I would use them myself as the sugar will still be there. My concern would be if that taste of freezer burn would carry over into the wine. How big a batch are we talking?

Could you use them to blend with another fruit? Just ideas


----------



## reefman (Jun 10, 2011)

I am using part frozen and part fresh strawberries. It's a 5 gallon batch.
I have about 30 lbs of fresh, and 10 pounds of frozen.


----------



## Sirs (Jun 10, 2011)

all freezer burn is, is where all the moisture is taken out of whatever is burned. It takes out alot of flavor but doesn't really change it alot other than flavor thats why freezer burned meat taste like cardboard all the moisture and flavor has been taken out


----------



## reefman (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, that makes sense, I'll go ahead and use them, and save some of the fresh berries for the f-pack


----------



## Arne (Jun 10, 2011)

You can try tasting the freezer burned strawberries. If they taste ok as in not bad, use them, if they don't taste good don't use em. Good fruits make good wine, bad fruits do not. Arne.


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2011)

Go for it!
thaw it out and GO!


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree with Arne, I would taste them. even if they taste a little freezer burned, maybe when used with the fresh the taste won't be as noticeable.


----------

